

Ask HN: Best way to learn Java? - zensavona

I&#x27;m looking to learn Java and need a resource that is preferably not a thick and verbose book. I have experience with Ruby, PHP, Go, JS etc.<p>What have you guys used or found to be good and interesting?
======
algebr
Honestly, its the same for all programming languages. Just find a project in
that language and start coding. I feel like the best way to learning
programming languages is the same as human languages, organically.

------
Syngenetivc
Find a project to work on and look up things on stackoverflow when you need to
figure out something.

------
jhprks
If you're fine with online video tutorials (not just books), a Coursera class
"Algorithms" uses Java <coursera.org/course/algs4partI>.

